# Coastal Crabbing



## trippcasey (Aug 31, 2016)

I just picked up a few crab traps. Any suggestions? Im researching now, but always like to hear from those on here on how/where/when to set. I figured it would be nice to let them sit while fishing, or soak over night. A dozen makes a good meal.


----------



## Riplukelee (Sep 1, 2016)

Mark the buoys! Don't let them set too long. I had both mine stolen last weekend. I took extra care to put them far away from commercial crabbers pots.


----------



## killswitch (Sep 1, 2016)

Riplukelee said:


> Mark the buoys! Don't let them set too long. I had both mine stolen last weekend. I took extra care to put them far away from commercial crabbers pots.



Yep, thievery got old after about a dozen traps over the years.  And, what Rip said. Good luck with it.


----------



## trippcasey (Sep 1, 2016)

Really?? That's disheartening. I know a few of the crabbers around here. I might reach out to them and see what would be a good way to keep them from getting robbed. If its the crabbers robbing them, then two can play at that game. My couple of traps will not dent their catch. I guess Ill try places where I dont see bouys.


----------



## Riplukelee (Sep 1, 2016)

I'll tell you what's a blast for the kids! Hand lining! I've taken the kids out the past few weeks and done really well hand lining. 20-30 in an hour


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Sep 2, 2016)

I remember hand lining using chicken necks. Great fun.


----------



## shallowminded (Sep 2, 2016)

Yes, lots of jack wads out there.  Find a nice quiet creek, head way up the creek and find a hole that will protect the crabs at low tide and then go get it after a tide cycle or two. I have had luck with chicken, fish heads, mullet, just about anything.


----------



## jtaylor (Sep 5, 2016)

What kinda spot do you look for hand lining? I've got two boys that would love it. I've only every done it off a dock.


----------



## Riplukelee (Sep 6, 2016)

Mouth of a small creek with good current ... I anchor up right in the mouth of the creek perpendicular to the flow and drop four lines.


----------



## WalkinDead (Sep 6, 2016)

If you don't have a boat, try the small creek to the right of St. Andrews picnic area on Jekyll Island.


----------



## Redman54 (Sep 9, 2016)

I had one of my traps stolen ( or so I thought) a few weeks ago in the North Newport. Found it a few days later about a good half mile from where I dropped it up in the marsh. I'm not so sure the current didn't take it there. At least I hope that's what happened.


----------

